# [Latvian NR] Gints Dreimanis 2x2 Ao5 3.54 w/ Single 2.02



## NaeosPsy (Oct 14, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;_d0MMImT1zs]http://youtu.be/_d0MMImT1zs[/video]

2x2 isn't really my thing


----------



## David Zemdegs (Oct 14, 2013)

Laba ir vairāk latvieši (izņemot Feliks), kas var atrisināt ātri!


----------



## Coolster01 (Oct 14, 2013)

Great job!

Also, it was 2.06 not 2.02.


----------



## NaeosPsy (Oct 15, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> Great job!
> 
> Also, it was 2.06 not 2.02.



Oh, right.  
Thank you.


----------

